# Crawfish Boudin ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Dec 14, 2018)

I'll start with my recipe........

Crawfish boudin!

3 or 4 lbs peeled crawfish
2 Sticks Butter
4 lg. bundles of green onion tops chopped
1/4 C flour
1 qt. spring water
A whole bunch of cold dry medium grain rice (made at least the night before).
Spices, salt, cayenne, Tony's, garlic & onion powder or whatever you like.

With the burner on the very lowest setting melt butter in a large pot, add onions and sweat with a little salt. Low and slow for 20 mins min. its is love you are making here, don't rush it.

Add flour and allow mix well and allow to sweat again 10 mins. it allows the flour to grab some butter and hug it. That way the flour doesn't taste raw and grainy.

Add water and bring to a simmer and way away.

Add spices to make you happy, hot? Sure, garlic of course, Onion it compliments the green onion subtleness, Tonys just because I like it. Be 100% happy with your taste here.

Add crawfish, turn the fire off. Put the lid on and walk away for 10 mins. Come back and taste it and adjust the seasonings.

Mix now with rice until you reach desired consistency.

And stuff, chill and either bag and tag OR smoke. Remember there is no cure in this and its seafood so no long smoking!

Then bag and tag and in the freezer!








Its all cooked but not smoked.

It got 45 mins drying, then another hour of all apple. 







And immediately back in the reefer to cool.

I would have done more pictures but wasn't exactly my best day at the smoker today...>LOL

Thats it. I know traditional boudin always has liver but I just could not find a way to say liver and crawfish together that even sounded remotely appealing....LOL

Great snack food.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 14, 2018)

They look great Foam


----------



## foamheart (Dec 14, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> They look great Foam



Thank you sir..... Good way to clear some room outta the freezer too!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 14, 2018)

Sound fantastic! I do not believe I have had the opportunity to try these before.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Dec 14, 2018)

They definitely look great. Being in PA, I haven't really had the opportunity to eat crawfish. I caught them before but never ate them. In sausage would be the ideal way to ease into trying them.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks great . Very nice .


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 14, 2018)

So Kevin... I'm available to be adopted if the being your new son comes with tasting some of that..

Jokes about being adopted again aside I totally agree with not adding liver. Crawfish can be pretty darn delicate and liver sure ain't.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 14, 2018)

What kind of casings did you use?

I'm struggling trying to understand the exact sequence.

1. Stuff
2. Chill
3. Smoke 
4. Here's where I get lost...


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 14, 2018)

That looks great and would be the only way I'd eat boudin cause I don't like liver


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 15, 2018)

Kevin, I can almost smell those babies from here,they look excellent!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2018)

My Gosh, those look & sound fantastic Kevin!
Nice work!
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 15, 2018)

Foam that looks great!!! I finally got to try boudin last spring and enjoyed it, And Love crawfish.... It sounds and looks great. Big like...


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2018)

jcam222 said:


> Sound fantastic! I do not believe I have had the opportunity to try these before.



Thank you

Yes, these are pretty unusual even for here. If you crawfish yourself its not too bad, but crawfish cost about the same as Prime rib here now. So it would get expensive to make 'em. Kinda funny when you think about it, people paying the same as prime rib for mud bugs that are found in any ditch and water hole. LOL


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> They definitely look great. Being in PA, I haven't really had the opportunity to eat crawfish. I caught them before but never ate them. In sausage would be the ideal way to ease into trying them.



Thank you

I had an old uncle who would occasional take me fishing in Texas. He'd tell everyone, "he must be a coonass, he'd rather eat the bait than fish"


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . Very nice .



Thank ya thank ya!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> So Kevin... I'm available to be adopted if the being your new son comes with tasting some of that..
> 
> Jokes about being adopted again aside I totally agree with not adding liver. Crawfish can be pretty darn delicate and liver sure ain't.



Thank you

Well if your boudin is make correctly, I never even notice that liver taste. I think in this case, its more in my mind than in my mouth.....LOL


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2018)

kelbro said:


> What kind of casings did you use?
> 
> I'm struggling trying to understand the exact sequence.
> 
> ...



I have always used natural casing from Butchers and Packers, either hog or sheep. I have had very good results from them. 

The thing about all sausage is to keep it cold. Period! It cut/grinds better cold. its easier to season and mix, although its cold as all get out. Its help firm up the sausage before stiffing, etc etc .....

After you smoke it ( about 2 hours total max, ya see its all cooked already), into chill. once its rested and cold, then I bag and tag it. Its not hard, its just the most important thing is cold when dealing with meats. When you add rice or a starch you've really got to watch it. Don't want any one to get sick.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Whole crawdads in PA is rare but WalMart around here has 1lb packs of frozen tail meat. A box of black beans rice a pack of tails and some hot sauce...……...Oh my!



When I was but a wee whipper snapper, we'd tie a piece a bacon to a string and head for the creek. Course that was in NC before we migrated to Louisiana. I guess crawfish are like mosquitos they are everywhere, just some places get smaller amounts and sizes!  LOL


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2018)

pineywoods said:


> That looks great and would be the only way I'd eat boudin cause I don't like liver



Awwww..... You'd like boudin, and if I hadn't told ya, you'd have never known the liver was in it. I always wondered about that too. Why'd they even put it in if its not a predominant taste?


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Kevin, I can almost smell those babies from here,they look excellent!



Thanks Man, wish ya was here, I got the reefer full of cold longnecks too. Ya know, 'tis the season! Or any excuse is a good one?


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> My Gosh, those look & sound fantastic Kevin!
> Nice work!
> Al



Thanks AL

The one thing that you must watch is how much smoke you add. Anything more than just a little is way too much. Ruins the whole thing.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Foam that looks great!!! I finally got to try boudin last spring and enjoyed it, And Love crawfish.... It sounds and looks great. Big like...



Thanks

They are really great on Saturday afternoon with some sliced cheese & saltines. Of course the cold beer and football are optional.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 15, 2018)

foamheart said:


> I have always used natural casing from Butchers and Packers, either hog or sheep. I have had very good results from them.
> 
> The thing about all sausage is to keep it cold. Period! It cut/grinds better cold. its easier to season and mix, although its cold as all get out. Its help firm up the sausage before stiffing, etc etc .....
> 
> After you smoke it ( about 2 hours total max, ya see its all cooked already), into chill. once its rested and cold, then I bag and tag it. Its not hard, its just the most important thing is cold when dealing with meats. When you add rice or a starch you've really got to watch it. Don't want any one to get sick.



Thanks. 

Bag and tag? Vacuum seal and freeze?


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2018)

kelbro said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Bag and tag? Vacuum seal and freeze?



Yes sir.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 15, 2018)

foamheart said:


> Thank you
> 
> Well if your boudin is make correctly, I never even notice that liver taste. I think in this case, its more in my mind than in my mouth.....LOL



I mean it's been a while since I had crawfish, but I still remember them as pretty delicate as a flavour. I could just be crazy though!


----------



## mosparky (Dec 15, 2018)

Guess I need to find time to go crawfishing. I looked on-line and Foam is right, you can buy prime rib cheaper. What a disappointment.


----------

